# A new member from France



## Mao (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi everybody







I'm Mao. I'm 21. I come from Lille , it's in the north of france. . I Love cosmetic but specially make up. I would like to be a make up artist so actually i'm working to earn enough money to go to make up artist school!!

I'm very happy to be here and i hope to spend great time with you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





sorry for the mistakes.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 24, 2006)

Bonjour!  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Mao (Dec 24, 2006)

Oh thanks MAC_WHORE


----------



## jayme (Dec 24, 2006)

jayme


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 24, 2006)

Bonjour and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to Specktra!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi Mao - welcome!!


----------



## juli (Dec 24, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## medusalox (Dec 25, 2006)

Salut! Bienvenue a Specktra!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Dec 25, 2006)

Bonjour Amie, Ca Va? Bienvenue a Specktra!!!


----------



## Mao (Dec 25, 2006)

OH thanks a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are very nice!!And some of you speak a little bit french  

*lafemmenoir:* I'm allright!Are you french?where do you come from?

And i forgot: *Iwish to everybody a merry christmas*


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 25, 2006)

Bienvenue à Specktra.

I hope you have fun.


----------



## jayme (Dec 25, 2006)

Happy Chrstmas . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jan 1, 2007)

welcome to specktra mao!


----------



## Dawn (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Mao!
Welcome to Specktra!


----------

